
Ask HN: As a new hire how to deal with legacy codebase and introduce standards - ipi
Recently accepted an offer to join a small size company as a mid developer. From the internal scoop and the interview I already know the code base is not great. There is a lot of technical debt, legacy tooling, poor coding practices and a lot of junk. I don&#x27;t want to give up and just write more cruft or throw tantrums and pester everyone to re-write stuff.<p>If you are in my position, 
How would you approach ? 
What are the methodologies you follow to get yourself comfortable to start contributing to the existing codebase ?
How do you gain existing team&#x27;s confidence so as to persuade them to make some changes instead of sounding bossy ?<p>I faced similar situation in previous position and find it really difficult to get started. Any pointers are welcome!
======
brudgers
_How do you gain existing team 's confidence so as to persuade them to make
some changes instead of sounding bossy?_

A new hire lacks the contextual knowledge to hold an _informed_ opinion about
the way things ought to be done. The phrase "introduce standards" is insulting
to the existing team.

------
junaid1460
Approach things slowly. With your every PR send small improvements, make sure
people do review your code. Also brief it during stand-ups

